# NHR fast track application



## Pgmills

Just a heads up. You can now apply for this status online on the Financas site.


----------



## rubytwo

Pgmills said:


> Just a heads up. You can now apply for this status online on the Financas site.


Can you give me a pointer or link to where it is on the site. I've been searching but can't find where you lodge the application..


----------



## Pgmills

Login to your fiscal account. Take options inicio>cidadaos>entregar
Then under the pedido section there is inscricao residente nao habitual


----------



## rubytwo

Pgmills said:


> Login to your fiscal account. Take options inicio>cidadaos>entregar
> Then under the pedido section there is inscricao residente nao habitual


Aaaah. Thank you! Seems so obvious?!?

Did you find the process via the site to be straight forward?


----------



## rubytwo

So I am about to lodge the application via the Financias site and it asks me to identify the "País Residência Estrangeiro". Given that I am a Maltese citizen but I was resident in Australia and that is where the bulk of my income will be I'm assuming that I have to select Australia here? I'd appreciate any thoughts. I seems to be the obvious choice but I don't want to trip up at the first hurdle.

I've attached a screenshot....I think?!?

And can I ask as a married couple we still have to lodge the applications separately via Financias?


----------



## Pgmills

I would agree that Aus would appear to be the right answer. 
Yes you do need to apply as individuals.


----------



## rubytwo

*Does this sound right?*

Sorry but I have another question re the Fast track application process.

I've made the application but have received an unexpected result.

I lodged the request at the end of last year and the application was quickly listed as "Deferred". I wasn't that surprised by this. Because we arrived into Portugal last July I understood that I am supposed to apply after December 31 but before the end of March 2018. However, someone told me that this wasn't strictly enforced so I thought that I may as well get the request underway.

Given that the request is still deferred I sent a message to confirm if I need to keep checking or if they will contact me when they need any more information. They have responded that no further information is required!?!? 
So far the only information that I have provided is the commencement year and the country where my income is based.

In other threads on the subject people have mentioned submitting forms for their application so I'm not sure if my expreience is similar to others who have made the application via the Financias site??


----------



## RichardHenshall

rubytwo said:


> Sorry but I have another question re the Fast track application process.
> 
> I've made the application but have received an unexpected result.
> 
> I lodged the request at the end of last year and the application was quickly listed as "Deferred". ...


I think you'll find the status is _Deferido_.

Deferido indica, principalmente, algo que foi atendido ou aprovado (ie mainly indicates something that was attended or approved). 

I admit to reading the response to this question on another forum.


----------



## rubytwo

RichardHenshall said:


> I think you'll find the status is _Deferido_.
> 
> Deferido indica, principalmente, algo que foi atendido ou aprovado (ie mainly indicates something that was attended or approved).
> 
> I admit to reading the response to this question on another forum.


Thank you.
However my main surprise was that they may not need any more information for my application....


----------



## ViaVinho

rubytwo said:


> Thank you.
> However my main surprise was that they may not need any more information for my application....


It is unclear why they may need more information - it seems that your application has been approved. You might be able to confirm this at your local financas office.
Or prehaps I'm misinterpreting something....
VV


----------



## rubytwo

ViaVinho said:


> It is unclear why they may need more information - it seems that your application has been approved. You might be able to confirm this at your local financas office.
> Or prehaps I'm misinterpreting something....
> VV


Well that would be great!

I have to say that every other process that we went through in our move to Portugal was a lot more complicated than we had expected. So that this application might be finished in one go is a bit of a shock......a very nice shock!!......,but a shock nonetheless.


----------



## yotor

Pgmills said:


> Just a heads up. You can now apply for this status online on the Financas site.


This is going to sound either weird or stupid but........ I recieved my NHR last year and only kept a file copy of it in my laptop. A few days ago I had a serious prob with my laptop and lost lots of files, incl the copy of my NHR certificate!
Would you know where I need to contact to get a duplicate ?
Thanks
David


----------



## hktoportugal

If you have online access to the Financas website you can see the status there (start year and end year) under you personal information.


----------

